# Angeln am Ärmelkanal Frankreich



## danbob (21. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich werde wohl über das erste Mai Wochenende ein paar Tage in die Gegend um Wissant oder südwestlich von dort fahren. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips zum Angeln dort geben kann und welche Regeln ich evtl zu beachten habe.
Lohnt sich das Angeln von der Küste dort Überhaupt? Mit welchen Fischen kann ich um diese Jahreszeit rechnen und welches Gerät sollte ich benutzen?

Danke Im Voraus

Daniel


----------



## danbob (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ärmelkanal Frankreich*

Hm,

gibt es hier wirklich niemanden, der mir ein paar Tips für die französisch Kanalküste geben kann?

;+


----------



## chewapchici (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ärmelkanal Frankreich*

Tja, ich glaube Du hast die Lage ziemlich genau eingeschätzt.#c
Hatte das gleiche Problem. Nun, zumindest war ich schon da, hab's versucht und...hat nicht geklappt. Ich habe die anderen Knaben angelabert und gefragt wie die das denn so anstellen und das ist denkbar einfach: Sandwurm an den Haken, eventuell Garnele und rein in die Suppe, abwarten bis Monsterfisch gebissen hat und an Land schleifen. Meist sollten es Plattfische sein aber auch Hornhecht oder sonst was kann dabei sein.#6
Soweit sogut. Bloss die Theorie ist mit den von den UFOs vergleichbar: Alle reden davon aber keiner hat je eins gesehen, geschweige gefangen. 
Nun, ich bin im Moment weit vom Kanal weg und bekomme keinen direkten Arger, so kann ich mir die Bemerkung erlauben...und überleben, aber ich habe tatsächlich noch NIE jemanden einen Fisch aus den Kanal oder aus der Nordsee ziehen sehen und war schon oft dort. Vom Boot aus, oder aus den Hafen: Ja. Von der Küste: NEVER, EVER und ich habe schon sporadisch über 35 Jahre lang hingeschaut. Aber es stehen immer Leute da und immer erzählt irgendwer mir welch dicker Brocken er grad gestern 'rausgezogen hatte.:g 
So kleine Mini-Fische kann man schon ab und zu an Wellenbrechen erwischen aber dann könnte man überlegen ob man den Kleinkindern mit den Krabbennetzen nicht Konkurrenz macht.
Dies wird wohl auch die Zurückhaltung an Tips erklären. Mein bester Tip wäre: es ist nicht der ideale Angelspot, oder buche einen Angelausflug auf einem Boot, ist billig und fängig.(warme Kleidung anzuraten)
mfG
Pat


----------



## danbob (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ärmelkanal Frankreich*

Hi Pat,

danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Ich war an besagtem Wochenende vor Ort und hab mich mal ein wenig umgeschaut.
Also zuersteinmal.. es wird dort geangelt. An den Sandstränden sieht man hier und dort einen einsamen Angler vorne an der Brandung stehen allerdings immer in der Dämmerung. Ob was gefangen wurde kann ich nicht sagen.
Ein wahrer Hotspot scheint das große pier in Boulogne sur mer zu sein. Ich bin dort mal auf gut Glück hingefahren und mit steigender Flut füllte es sich und zig Angler warfen mehr oder weniger erfolgreich ihre Köder aus. Aber zum Glück ist dort genug Platz und es wurden reichlich Fische gefangen. Soweit ich das erkennen konnte wurden hauptsächlich kleine Plattfische gefangen. Um welche Art es sich handelte konnte ich nicht erkennen. Alles in allem glaub ich, dass man dort die eine oder andere schöne Angelstunde verbringen kann. 
Für alle, die es interessiert







Naja ich werd mir wohl morgen eine passende Rute kaufen und am Wochenende nochmal genauer hinschauen.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## chewapchici (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ärmelkanal Frankreich*

:mGut, dass Du einen geigneten Platz gefunden hast. Ich war noch nie in Boulogne s'Mer, bin aber bereit es mal zu versuchen. Die Plattfische sind wahrscheinlich "Soles" Kleine Seezungen, die werden nie sehr gross, schmecken aber sehr gut.
Petri Heil denn.#6


----------



## danbob (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ärmelkanal Frankreich*

So, 

hab mir gestern ne passende Rute gekauft und werd sie dieses Wochenende mal einweihen und dann berichten.
Die Zufahrt zum Pier in Boulogne s mer liegt im süden beim alten Hooverport. Einfach nach den Windrädern Ausschau halten und dort in der nähe Parken. Von dort sinds noch 10 Minuten zu fuß.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## danbob (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ärmelkanal Frankreich*

Also,

ich hab am letzten WE mal mein Glück versucht. 
Ich sags gleich vorweg, ohne Erfolg. Muss aber auch sagen das ich es selbst verschuldet habe.  Aufgrund des späten Aufstehens und Bummelei hab ich hauptsächlich bei ablaufendem Wasser gefischt. Die meisten Einheimischen haben sich schon wieder auf den Weg nach haus gemacht und ich konnte am ersten Tag bei recht starkem Wind einige gute Wolfsbarsche in ihren Eimern entdecken. Der nächste Tag brachte schöneres Wetter und weniger wind und Wellen aber auch deutlich weniger Fisch bei den Franzosen. 
Fazit, am besten fängt es sich bei Wind und Wellen.
Gefischt habe ich wieder an der Mole in Boulogne s mer. Man kann mit dem Auto bis direkt ans Wasser fahren und dort zwischen den Schuttbergen parken, einfach so weit fahren wie es geht und schauen wo und wie die anderen parken. Darauf haben mich freundlicherweise einige ältere Einheimische hingewiesen. Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass die älteren Herren wesentlich freundlicher waren als die jüngeren, die sich eher unfreundlich und abweisend gebärdeten. Vielleicht lag das auch daran, dass ich meine Freundin mitgebracht hatte. Nachdem das Wasser seine Tiefststand hatte bin ich mal zum Kopf der Mole gelaufen und habe eine Methode des fischens gesehen, die definitiv nicht meine wird. Eine größere Gruppe von, sagen wir mal verwegen aussehenden, Anglern warf immer wieder einen schweren Pilker oder auch ein Grundblei mit großem Drilling dahinter aus und kurbelte diesen sehr schnell wieder ein. Nach einigen Versuchen hing dann ein Plattfisch am Haken, aber nicht mit dem Maul|gr:. Manche dieser "Angler" hatten schon ein Netz mit mindestens 30-40 tellergroßer Plattfische erbeutet.
Ich frage mich ob diese Methode überhaupt erlaubt ist oder ob da einfach gar keine Kontrolle stattfindet und jeder macht was er will.
Naja, egal... für mich wird es definitiv nicht der letzte Angelausflug dorthin gewesen sein und wenns mit dem Fisch nicht klappt, kann man ja immer noch leckere Muscheln suchen und das Abendessen ist gerettet.
kleiner Tip zum schluss: da die Ruten einfach gegen die Mauer gelegt werden, werden sie von den Franzosen an der entsprechenden Stelle mit Klebeband umwickelt und so vor Beschädigung geschützt.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## chewapchici (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ärmelkanal Frankreich*

#h Salut, nach mehreren Anläufen kannst Du vielleicht nochmal meinen ursprünglichen Beitrag durchlesen und besser geniessen. Versuche meinen Tipp mit dem Boot dann vielleicht, Du wirst bestimmt angenehm überrascht werden. :m
Aber, ich bin auch ein hartnäckiger Bursche und muss Alles selbst auskosten, also, nur zu...und nicht vergessen Du bist eventuell Der der den grossen Fang an der Küste machen wird.#6


----------



## ralfidieter (26. September 2021)

Ich kann Gutes aus Boulogne-sur-mer berichten, dem größten Fischereihafen Frankreichs. Im September 2021 habe ich dort eine ganztägige Fahrt mit Greg Odrey und seinem Kumpel Bernard Izydorczyk (für 120 €) weit in den Ärmelkanal hinaus gemacht. Zuerst ging es auf Doraden, anschl. auf Sandaale (loncons), um mit diesen am Nachmittag dann Seebarsche (bar bzw. loup de mer) zu fangen. Weitere Fänge waren: ein Katzenhai (roussette) und etliche Rotbarben (rouget) sowie Köhler (tacaud). Die Fahrt wurde 2x verschoben wegen des Wetters, also wenn jemand dort hin will, von D. aus an einem der ersten Urlaubstage buchen, dann hat man noch Luft nach hinten. Greg leiht auch das Geschirr aus (meins war zu schwer). Auf dem Boot sind max. 4 Personen, vom Platz her ok. Emailadresse lautet: greg@pechecoteopale.fr (offizielle des Anbieters) oder gregodrey@yahoo.com - Tel.Nr. 0033615213024 . Internetadresse: https://www.pechecoteopale.fr    Fotos vom Boot bzw. den Fängen kommen evtl. später, kann sie i.M. wg. techn. Probleme nicht einfügen.


----------



## rippi (26. September 2021)

Ich dachte Rouget wäre der Käs fürn Ofen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. September 2021)

Rouget ist zwar ein Rotwein, aber dein Ofenkaese schreibt sich anders.


----------



## rippi (26. September 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Rouget ist zwar ein Rotwein, aber dein Ofenkaese schreibt sich anders.


Ich trinke kein Wein, da es sich um ein Getränk für Snobs handelt.


----------



## ragbar (27. September 2021)

Tacaud sind diese Franzosendorsche,keine Köhler.
Die Tacaud werden oft als Speisefisch verschmäht,also von Franzosen.
Von mir nicht.
Schmecken eigenwillig,werden aber meiner Ansicht nach unterschätzt.


----------

